# Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic



## Darksaber (Apr 16, 2018)

The Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic is not simply an updated version of the existing PC-O11. It is a unique beast of its own that essentially only shares its timeless looks with the current variants. Thanks to the input of German pro-overclocker der8auer, the PC-O11 Dynamic aims to offer loads of radiator support while allowing for an uncompromising choice of high-end hardware.

*Show full review*


----------



## springs113 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice review


----------



## diP (Apr 16, 2018)

MSRP of 130 Euro? Really?
The normal PC-O11 case currently costs 230 Euro,
would make this a bargain.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 16, 2018)

Holy hell, a Lian-Li case that I like and isn't priced at three times the average household income of a European country?

My only gripe would be that considering there is no fan controller built in, Lian-Li could've included a vertical 5.25" bay for such on the front bottom, below the USB ports. But considering there is no LED bling rubbish, I can forgive that small omission.



diP said:


> MSRP of 130 Euro? Really?
> The normal PC-O11 case currently costs 230 Euro,
> would make this a bargain.



My thought exactly. Hopefully Lian-Li have finally realised that their brand name alone doesn't justify charging double what the competition offers while offering less features.


----------



## springs113 (Apr 16, 2018)

diP said:


> MSRP of 130 Euro? Really?
> The normal PC-O11 case currently costs 230 Euro,
> would make this a bargain.


My sentiments exactly, I want the white one.  The black is up for preorder right now for $100.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 16, 2018)

The more I look at this case the more I like it. It's like what the Air 540 should have been - oodles of space, but not much wider than a standard case.


----------



## Rivage (Apr 16, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> My thought exactly. Hopefully Lian-Li have finally realised that their brand name alone doesn't justify charging double what the competition offers while offering less features.


Probably because Lian Li use brushed steel panels for this case. Usually they produce 100% aluminium enclosures, which is more expensive in production of course. And they want, I think, test the market with this mass oriented enclosure.


----------



## ironwolf (Apr 16, 2018)

springs113 said:


> My sentiments exactly, I want the white one.  The black is up for preorder right now for $100.


Where in the US?  Just looked at Newegg, no longer able to pre-order it.


----------



## Whitewing (Apr 17, 2018)

Question: You stated that the 011-Dynamic can support a vertical GPU with an accessory from Lian Li, but I can't find any information on it on their website or any pictures of the case with a vertical GPU, can you confirm that this is something that is/will be available, and do you have any info on how or where the vertical GPU will be positioned inside the case?


----------



## springs113 (Apr 17, 2018)

ironwolf said:


> Where in the US?  Just looked at Newegg, no longer able to pre-order it.


I was on newegg before this page even came up on tpu.  I have the the rog -011 so I already have it in black, wanted the white one to offset.  I may retire my sma8 and go ryzen 2 with the crosshair and 2700+ with this case.  

@Whitewing  the case does not come with it... I'm going to assume it is the same that came with the rog version of the case.


----------



## Whitewing (Apr 17, 2018)

@springs113 ooh, thanks, I found it!  I'm building out a new pc this year sometime, and I'm in the planning stage where all my core components are picked but I can look around at different cases, one of the things I want is a vertical GPU, so this case could be a real contender.

@ironwolf Newegg sold out of preorders.


----------



## springs113 (Apr 17, 2018)

Whitewing said:


> @springs113 ooh, thanks, I found it!  I'm building out a new pc this year sometime, and I'm in the planning stage where all my core components are picked but I can look around at different cases, one of the things I want is a vertical GPU, so this case could be a real contender.
> 
> @ironwolf Newegg sold out of preorders.


I could've bought that black one   but like I said I wanted the alternate.  I like this look better than the rog version.


----------



## Mysteoa (Apr 17, 2018)

Whitewing said:


> Question: You stated that the 011-Dynamic can support a vertical GPU with an accessory from Lian Li, but I can't find any information on it on their website or any pictures of the case with a vertical GPU, can you confirm that this is something that is/will be available, and do you have any info on how or where the vertical GPU will be positioned inside the case?



Gamers Nexus has a review for it and the show the vertical GPU bracket. It replaces the 7 mb expansion bracket with a custome one for vertical GPU.


----------



## Rivage (Apr 17, 2018)

Whitewing said:


> Question: You stated that the 011-Dynamic can support a vertical GPU with an accessory from Lian Li, but I can't find any information on it on their website or any pictures of the case with a vertical GPU, can you confirm that this is something that is/will be available, and do you have any info on how or where the vertical GPU will be positioned inside the case?


Lian Li apply new design of their website. It's work terrible yet


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't want to remind any more Lian Li is King of PC Cases.
We could look Lian Li as best car manufacturer and Caselabs as best custom car manufacturer.
No one is even close to them. 

I like so much Lian Li PC-O11.
I must have new Lian Li case. Is it better than Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition.
ROG Edition Lian Li PC-O11 WGX had one very important thing, radiator place.
That was huge advantage to normal edition.


----------



## springs113 (Apr 18, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> I don't want to remind any more Lian Li is King of PC Cases.
> We could look Lian Li as best car manufacturer and Caselabs as best custom car manufacturer.
> No one is even close to them.
> 
> ...


I have the rog version and I should have this in hand soon enough.   This version improves on the biggest quirk I have with the rog... the ability to place the side rad with no obstruction.   The angular drop by the mobo area is good too.  My only gripe so far looking at the new version is not having the pci-e extension and cable.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes but ROG version and normal version have much nicer interior, in Dynamic version interior material and paint not look as Lian Li at all.
I would like to remove SECC and to launch Limited edition as White version only instead white to be Silver and Interior to be aluminum as well.
Price would increase to 200 but that would be best decision. Dynamic Silver Limited Edition, full aluminum + temper glass. Steel is nice, but if we talk about Stainless Steel and no one use him for PC Cases.
What you plan to do with ROG Version?
If I saw good E-ATX motherboard could make problem in ROG Version, here is fixed. Not size of motherboard, she fit, but motherboard + radiator with fans.
I'm not sure is it tool for Vertical GPU compatible with new Dynamic version. That's important thing of PC-O11 cases.


----------



## springs113 (Apr 18, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> Yes but ROG version and normal version have much nicer interior, in Dynamic version interior material and paint not look as Lian Li at all.
> I would like to remove SECC and to launch Limited edition as White version only instead white to be Silver and Interior to be aluminum as well.
> Price would increase to 200 but that would be best decision. Dynamic Silver Limited Edition, full aluminum + temper glass. Steel is nice, but if we talk about Stainless Steel and no one use him for PC Cases.
> What you plan to do with ROG Version?
> ...


Currently have a haswell mainstream setup in the rog version.    I'll be going ryzen 2 for this build.


----------



## Rivage (Apr 19, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> I don't want to remind any more Lian Li is King of PC Cases.
> We could look Lian Li as best car manufacturer and Caselabs as best custom car manufacturer.
> No one is even close to them.


Yes. It was, like 10 years ago. But today it's more applicable to the InWin.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 19, 2018)

In Win have only 3-4 cases I like, and they cost to much.
S-Frame, 909, 805, other's like 303, 101 are nice design but's that lower quality budget variant of cases.

Lian Li had more than 100 models, always change and have nice models.
PC-O9 is nicest for me because 100% aluminium, PC-O10 is cool, PC-O11 perfect, PC-O12 is great as well.
At this moment I have only 3-4 cases I like, Lian Li PC-O11, Lian Li PC-O9, Caselabs Bullet BH8 and Caselabs S8S.
This model completely beat competition and with 50$ higher price, but lost feeling of Lian Li. Lian Li was famous with nice smooth aluminum surface and they shouldn't ignore that's fact. But price was probably crucial. Lian Li PC-O9 is smaller and cost 350$ because full aluminium.



Whitewing said:


> @springs113 ooh, thanks, I found it!  I'm building out a new pc this year sometime, and I'm in the planning stage where all my core components are picked but I can look around at different cases, one of the things I want is a vertical GPU, so this case could be a real contender.
> 
> @ironwolf Newegg sold out of preorders.



I think it's not possible to install Vertical GPU. If you check Lian Li PC-O9 he have one vertical part, original Lian Li PC-O11 and ROG Edition have same part...
You see.... And Dynamic version have no characteristic smooth surface of Lian Li, I know to recognize their cases even smallest part of them to see... with Dynamic version that's lost completely... really bad because design is perfect.


Look real Lian Li and what I like with them, this is 100% aluminium body and panels, everything PC-O9.
*Lian Li PC-O9*







*Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic* version is completely different surface and no that part with screw near horizontal PCI-E brackets.
Material, shape of grommets, no vertical GPU make decision to avoid him. Even famous Lian Li parts where you connect panels with case are completely different like I look CM or Fractal Design, or NZXT, not Lian Li.


----------



## springs113 (Apr 19, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> In Win have only 3-4 cases I like, and they cost to much.
> S-Frame, 909, 805, other's like 303, 101 are nice design but's that lower quality budget variant of cases.
> 
> Lian Li had more than 100 models, always change and have nice models.
> ...


I have 2 of the pc-011...the rog and the original.  The original is in my garage along with a long list of other cases.  I know there's not much difference in the design of the mobo area (Dynamic vs ROG vs Original).  My cards will fit perfectly fine.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 19, 2018)

springs113 said:


> I have 2 of the pc-011...the rog and the original.  The original is in my garage along with a long list of other cases.  I know there's not much difference in the design of the mobo area (Dynamic vs ROG vs Original).  My cards will fit perfectly fine.



You have PC-O11 as spare parts... someone need him desperatey as me.
I would like to buy Dynamic, I almost send message to guy who get all my hardware packages in Germany and bring me in Serbia to avoid custom tax until I saw material surface difference between Dynamic version and normal version.
Lian Li PC-O11 and ROG version are not 100% aluminium but still look more on Lian Li cases than Dynamic version.
Dynamic version and Air are probably only Lian Li cases I would not recognize them looking small parts.

If I see only this part of case or something similar I was capable to recognize Lian Li, pop rivets, surface of material, mechanism for connection panels for case.
All of them gone from Dynamic version and he is for me only perfectly designed PC Case, Not Lian Li case. And after first excitment when I saw best designed PC-O11 very fast I become disspointed with small details, facts that no Vertical GPU Mount, etc...  really sad. On first ball look as perfection and I understand when reviews say One of best PC case they tested last years or even best... *BUT THAT'S NOT LIAN LI, HE LOST CHARACTERISTICS OF LIAN LI*. And you will know why when you check pictures. Full Aluminium case could be build for 200$. Lian Li used to profit more from their cases, Caselabs use much more material for similar price.
2000x1000x10mm aluminium panel cost 4 euro per kg in Serbia if you buy in store on small ammount. Such panel have arround 25kg. No one use such thickness, 10mm fat aluminium. 5mm use only Caselabs and price of him is half, other use even thinner aluminium. 2-3mm and price even drop. 





Definitely I would go rather on normal version. Only is problem because with custom tax he will cost me 350 euro.
Without custom tax I can't better than 280euro and that's completely different than his price.
But first choice would be PC-O9.


----------



## neliz (Apr 20, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> *BUT THAT'S NOT LIAN LI, *



funny because it's true


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 20, 2018)

On first place I want to remind that this is not critics.
This case beat all NZXT, Phantekx, Fractal Design, CORSAIR, CoolerMaster, In Win except S-Frame but it's not Lian Li.
Roman build him in cooperation with Lian Li, Lian Li fabric done, but he lost Lian Li characteristics because lower price and because material used.
I explain why, if you look back side and surface of Lian Li PC-O9 you will see why I say that. That was unique surface and pain recognizable from 100 miles that case is Lian Li, Dynamic lost that. Even original PC-O11 cost 220$ because it's not pure alumunium. Pure aluminium are 300 and higher price...
PC-Q37, PC-O8, PC-O9... etc all of them are over 300$.
When Lian Li launch PC-O10 I liked him so much... only problem was place for radiators, they didn't pay attention on that so much... than they launch PC-O11 similar only improved and I was shocked why price is lower when case is better, because O10 is body aluminum, and O11 is body steel.
I will save little more and time I plan to use him bigger investment will mean nothing.
Only is problem because Dynamic is really best designed of all PC-O11 but material spoil everything.

2000x1000x10mm aluminum panel 28 kg cost arround 150 euro when ordinary people buy.
2000x1000x5mm is probably half of weight and cost probably half because price is per kg...  And such thickness use only Caselabs, 0.5cm. Lian Li cases no such thickness than mean price go down. PC-O9 have 8kg. You can estimate that they don't pay material more than 50$ because probably producers send them.
They charge x5 or x6. That's insane.

For now Lian Li PC-O8 and O9 are my favorites, because size for mATX or E-ATX, 360mm radiator near motherboard tray, they are small and look like ordinary mATX case and full aluminium. Lian Li PC-O8 cost 300$. It's bad because I live in Serbia, for that price I would now this moment go to buy him for that price. But I saw that in some stores go up to 400 pounds. He and O9 are beautifull PC cases and could stay near every high end home cinema, speakers, av recivers, etc... That's idea.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 22, 2018)

RGB lighting annoys the crap out of me. its gorgeous case though.  i did a dark purple lighting theme in mine, its gorgeous. and not distracting.


----------



## pakc3b4hr42 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hope i didnt revive a zombie thread.
In reference to the package contents, that rubber is used if you were to put a second power supply so it wont sag. Put that between the bottom power supply and its meant to hold it up.


----------



## UdoG (Jul 22, 2018)

I would like to install an EVGA Hybrid in the case, but I do not know if the card fits because of the hoses. According to the manufacturer, the graphics card may be max. 159mm high - that will be tight, also because of the power connections.

Does anyone have the case and can please measure the distance between motherboard (somewhere from the surface - not from a PCI slot) to the beginning of the side window? Should be about 170mm... Then I can measure the overall height with a graphic card installed in a PCI slot.

Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## pakc3b4hr42 (Jul 22, 2018)

UdoG said:


> I would like to install an EVGA Hybrid in the case, but I do not know if the card fits because of the hoses. According to the manufacturer, the graphics card may be max. 159mm high - that will be tight, also because of the power connections.
> 
> Does anyone have the case and can please measure the distance between motherboard (somewhere from the surface - not from a PCI slot) to the beginning of the side window? Should be about 170mm... Then I can measure the overall height with a graphic card installed in a PCI slot.
> 
> Many Thanks in advance!



Video below says 144 to 145mm max










This image was pulled from the Lian li website.

http://www.lian-li.com/pc-o11-dynamic/


----------



## UdoG (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for the links!
Looks not so good - it seems that the EVGA FTW3 Hybrid will not fit. The height of the card is 129mm - then I have the hoses/tubes and the power adapter.


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 11, 2018)

My new case arrived yesterday.
Lian Li PC-O11 WXC










I wanted this case from moment when I saw him.


----------



## neliz (Sep 12, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> My new case arrived yesterday.
> *Lian Li PC-O11 WXC*
> 
> I wanted this case from moment when I saw him.



You DO realize that this thread is about the _*O11 DYNAMIC *_and *NOT* the *P**C-O11 WXC*, a case released a few years ago.


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 12, 2018)

So what, it's same family.
Or maybe you think...

PC-O11 WGX ROG Edition
PC-O11 WXC
PC-O11 WW White
PC-O11 Dynamic
PC-O11 Air

...need Special Topic every one of them.
PC-O11 WXC is nicest of all and PC-O11 WX only he have bad radiator options 240mm only.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I dinally got around to buying myself one of these, and started doing a build in it, and... big problem for a case that's supposedly designed by an overclocker: the CPU cutout is too small!

Here's a marked-up image from Lian-Li's site to set the scene. The aqua region shows the motherboard tray and standoffs above the CPU cutout, the red region shows the tray and standoffs at the bottom of the cutout. Notice how the distances are different? I measured 5mm from the top standoffs to the cutout, and a whopping _*17mm*_ (or more than three times as much) between the bottom standoffs and the cutout.





Why is this a problem? Let's have a look at some pictures I took of my in-progress build (apologies in advance for potato quality):





This first one shows the stock AMD backplate. Doesn't look too bad due to the angle, but I can tell you that that this prevented me from removing that backplate - I had to pull the board out completely. But that's not the worst part...





... the above is. The backplate for the AIO I bought has a rubber pad that goes between it and the motherboard for insulation, and the fact that the CPU cutout isn't large enough means the bottom of said backplate is pushed closer to the mobo than the designer intended. Which means the top of the plate is pulled too far away. Which means *I can't mount the AIO*!

This is something that literally five minutes of testing would've discovered, which is why I question whether a so-called "professional overclocker" had *any* input into the design of this case at all. Because if a pleb like me can encounter such an issue, surely a "professional" would have too, right?

I already own the case, and I really like it except for this glaring oversight, so I'm going to borrow a Dremel from a friend and slice about 12mm out of the bottom part of the cutout so that I can actually access the back side of the board and fit my AIO. But I just wanted to post this to give anyone who might be considering this chassis a heads-up, in case this is a deal-breaker for them.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2019)

actually it looks pretty good, except in here the price maybe double


----------

